# What a [email protected]



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Shame he didn't hit it harder... :lol:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-11942814


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Quite - well he has 8 years to think about it 

Charlie


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: priceless


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Shame he didn't still have the petrol bomb on him and set himself on fire!


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

That is classic. On the plus side maybe he'll get £250 from 'You've been framed' :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

richieshore said:


> Shame he didn't still have the petrol bomb on him and set himself on fire!


Very true 



CraigW said:


> That is classic. On the plus side maybe he'll get £250 from 'You've been framed' :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Must have a sick sense of humour, but i could watch that sequence over & over again. :lol:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

TTMBTT said:


> Must have a sick sense of humour, but i could watch that sequence over & over again. :lol:


I have too.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Smeds said:


> TTMBTT said:
> 
> 
> > Must have a sick sense of humour, but i could watch that sequence over & over again. :lol:
> ...


 Me too. Just like seeing the idiot bounce off the lamppost. :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

4th time and still funny.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Great catch :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Only 8 years!! Not enough.

Should have got far more, or send him to uncle Sam!!

iPhone will not let me watch it boohoo!!!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

lol seems like the sort of sad little twat that would drive a yellow ferrari, and have to use a cushion. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> lol seems like the sort of sad little twat that would drive a yellow ferrari, and have to use a cushion. :wink:


???? ok m8ee confused. petrol bombing a boozer and a short git in yelow ferrari who needs a cushion!
please do me a fav and point out the similaraties bud as maybe ive had one too many largers to understand that one.


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

HIS A ************......WHAT ELSE DO YOU EXPECT... :wink: :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hy3na said:


> HIS A ************......WHAT ELSE DO YOU EXPECT... :wink: :roll:


shhhhhhhhhh, you do know about chazz and the camel episode at London zoo?? he was never ever convicted.
pictures on cctv show diff.........apparently it isnt a love hump after all


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > lol seems like the sort of sad little twat that would drive a yellow ferrari, and have to use a cushion. :wink:
> ...


 Hi Gazzer welcome back buddy. I was simply pointing out that he came across as much of a dick as a certain yellow ferrari driving midge fly, (who remains nameless) who decided that it would be a great idea to join a forum and be a rude knobjockey. You know the saying, you can stick a prick in a £150,000 supercar, but he will remain a prick. :wink: 
If in any more doubt ask charlene.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > oceans7 said:
> ...


why ty oceans me owld mucker........arse has recovered from nicks studded boots. i swear he bought the stainless 316 studs from chaz to get a better affect lol


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just remember next time say three hail marys, spin twice then scream Fuckit!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Just remember next time say three hail marys, spin twice then scream Fuckit!


dunno bout fuckit............more like fuck them lol


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------

